# Looking for mentor



## alphawolf (May 7, 2013)

Just moved down here to the panhandle and really want to get into fly fishing. Anyone out there feel like teaching the basics for Florida


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there alpha wolf,

http://www.ffnwf.org
Is the local flyfishing club. Lots of information there and the club runs a course in the spring. Tomorrow there is a Casting Clinic at Miraflores Park Pensacola 9am. I will be teaching overhead 2 handed casting that anglers like in the surf. That is good place to start. Some folks will be tying flies and everybody is positive and helpful to budding fly casters.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not sure where you live but the Orvis store in Sandestin (30 min east of Destin on 98 at grande Boulevard) offers fly fishing 101, 201 and shortly 301 classes free of charge. It is a good way to start and meet people that have been fishing the area for a long time. I think the next class is the 28th, next Saturday.
Here is the link to sign up or to contact for more info.

https://stores.orvis.com/us/florida/sandestin


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a good place to learn. Join a Fly fishing Club. I believe there is one in Destin. However, Fly fishers of Northwest Florida is where he is referring to. We have a very good club. In the spring we have a 10week training program where you learn how to use your flyrod, additionally during the class you learn fly tying, review FWC rules for fishing and have good guys who will help you all along the way. We meet three times a month where we have a meeting and usually a trip where other members have gone to bucket list fishing places around the world. Second is a Fly-tying Class to teach a new fly every month. Third we have a on the third Saturday assisted fly casting and also fly-tying. Check out our Facebook FFNWF. If you want to come the next meeting is Tuesday Oct 1, 2019. Here is the Facebook link. Fly Fishers Of Northwest Florida.
Would love to invite you in. Danny


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Youtube is your friend for casting basics. I used to practice casting in my backyard with bare line, and when you're comfortable casting find a place to wade in the grass flats throwing something like small clousers in glass minnow patterns. Always wear good sunglasses or clear glasses to protect your eyes from your flies, especially if the wind is coming from your casting side. Caution, it's addictive.


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

The panhandle of Florida’s premiere fly fishing club, Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (FFNWF), are offering their annual "Fly Fishing" course beginning Monday, March 16th 2020 and ending on Monday, May 4th, 2020. During this eight week, sixteen-hour course you will learn the basics of fly fishing to include equipment selection, fly casting, fly tying, useful knots and practical applications of fly-casting techniques for both fresh and salt water. Classes will be held in the building on the grounds of Pensacola’s Miraflores Park (N. 17th Ave. and E. Belmont St.), on eight consecutive Monday evenings from 6:00 to 8:00 PM. The cost of the course is $60, and includes all course materials and the use of club equipment for fly tying and fly casting. Also included is FFNWF club membership for the remainder of 2020.
For more information on course, or to register for the course, call Don Smith at 850-384-7272 or send email to [email protected]. Class size is limited to fifteen people so register early to ensure your participation.


----------

